# Dive With Tanya Streeter



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

OOOO er missis, did anybody catch which watch she was wearing, or was anyone not paying attention


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

B***s missed it









Wouldn't mind a bit of diving with her


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

That silver wetsuit can't have been very well made, it had bumps in it.









Did you notice what watch she was wearing? It was big but I was too busy watching the dolphins to see what it was!


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

not a clue mate, er wasn't watching, well I was, er dreaming of going down with her


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I missed it too but she had a sponsership deal with tag a while ago.


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

pg tips said:


> I missed it too but she had a sponsership deal with tag a while ago.


I was looking for a name tag, but all I saw were her coat hooks


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

She was wearing something chunky on black rubber with the silver wetsuit & something on a steel bracelet in other shots, (I think that they may have been watches),although I was to busy admiring the scenery to take much notice.









Perhaps if anyone has a pic of her in that silver wetsuit, they could post it here (so we could get a better look at the watch of course)


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

A watch shot for you


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

This maybe?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

top notch diving potential


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Timetraveller said:


> top notch diving potential


Would top notch be the same as top-hole?

That Tag looks good on rubber


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

had her already


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

potz said:


> No muff too tuff,
> 
> we dive at five.


quality chris


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I am pretty sure it was a dive computer....looked way too big for that TAG.....just for depth of course.....not sure she needs hang around on the way up for decompression......although I would
















Best regards David


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

I prefer her friends


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

Muff dive computer ar i see-to measure gas and pubic "air" 

air


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

pg tips said:


> I missed it too but she had a sponsership deal with tag a while ago.


I'm not sure if PG should be congratulated or shamed but he was the only person who managed to post a reply which didn't contain any trace of sexual innuendo, double entendre or a pic of blonde totty


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mutley said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > I missed it too but she had a sponsership deal with tag a while ago.
> ...


He must have been tired


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

chrisb said:


> I prefer her friends


CHOOSE YA BUDDYMMMMM


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

I've always wanted to do this

BUMP


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

had all of 'em


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> had all of 'em


wasa that before the sex op mate


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

shhhhhooooooooossssh, no one supposed to know.......im halfway there


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Wouldn't mind being on that crew! I'm sure I could get us marooned on a deserted island somewhere for a few years:tongue2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah mate specially at the end of the month







Menstual crisis,you no where to run


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Oh bugger, Never thought of that!!!







:cry2:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

BBC2 now (well in Scotland anyway)


----------

